# Round Of Sixteen Thursday Games



## Diable

#4 LSU (25-8) vs #1 Duke (32-3) 7:10 PM​​
*GAME PREVIEW*​



#11 Bradley (22-10)vs #1 Memphis (32-3) 7:27PM

GAME PREVIEW​



#6 West Virginia(22-10) vs #2 Texas(29-6) 9:40 PM​(30 minutes after first game in Atlanta Bracket)​
*GAME PREVIEW*​​ 


#3 Gonzaga(29-3) vs #2 UCLA (29-6) 9:57 PM​
*GAME PREVIEW*​


----------



## Diable

Almost time for tipoff.Duke is going to need a great game to beat the Tigers of LSU.

I wonder how well Bradley will do against Memphis and all of their NBA prospects.If they can make it a low scoring game perhaps they can pull it off.


----------



## Like A Breath

Tyrus Thomas is just an unreal athlete...two amazing pass break-ups already.


----------



## Diable

Game has no flow so far.8-5 Duke at the first TV timeout looks like there are a lot of big bodies down in the paint.


----------



## GNG

Tyrus Thomas has had some _crazy_ blocks in the first six minutes.


----------



## Like A Breath

LSU's ball-handling is piss poor. All of their possessions have been rushed and awkward.


----------



## GNG

Diable said:


> Almost time for tipoff.Duke is going to need a great game to beat the Tigers of LSU.
> 
> I wonder how well Bradley will do against Memphis and all of their NBA prospects.If they can make it a low scoring game perhaps they can pull it off.


The Braves can't even try to run with Memphis. The only way I see them winning is if they control the tempo for pretty much the entire game.


----------



## Like A Breath

7-0 Memphis, things aren't looking bright for Bradley.

LSU playing like the ball is coated with Teflon but still tied somehow. They have to be encouraged.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tyrus Thomas is playing well, but Duke is pushing LSU's offense out to far. LSU is initiating our offense at the damn half court line. The guard pressure is intense on LSU by Duke.

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## HKF

BU is back in the game. Down 7-4.


----------



## The Truth

Jsimo12 said:


> Tyrus Thomas is playing well, but Duke is pushing LSU's offense out to far. LSU is initiating our offense at the damn half court line. The guard pressure is intense on LSU by Duke.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!


Duke played brilliant defense in the first 10 minutes. This is what Coach K does all the time against a great frontcourt; he pressures the hell out of the backcourt. Davis kept getting the ball out around the 3 point line.

Unfortunately, Duke's offense looks terrible. LSU is doing a great job against JJ.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Take a good look at freshman Magnum Rolle, he will be really important to the Tigers this game and very important next year.


----------



## The Truth

damn, the online telecast is soooooo delayed!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Truth said:


> Duke played brilliant defense in the first 10 minutes. This is what Coach K does all the time against a great frontcourt; he pressures the hell out of the backcourt. Davis kept getting the ball out around the 3 point line.
> 
> Unfortunately, Duke's offense looks terrible. LSU is doing a great job against JJ.



Garret Temple is a lockdown defender and at 6'5 he has great arm-span.

LSU is getting every rebound and I love the intensity that the Tigers are bringing...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yall will see one drunk Jsimo12 if we win this game tonight! :cheers:


----------



## The Truth

Jsimo12 said:


> Garret Temple is a lockdown defender and at 6'5 he has great arm-span.
> 
> LSU is getting every rebound and I love the intensity that the Tigers are bringing...



Something you have to watch though:

Duke historically comes out and plays great to start the second half. Most people credit that to strategic changes by K at halftime, but I think it has more to do with the fact that the other team expends sooooo much energy in the first half (because they're so pumped to play Duke) and they can't maintain the energy for the entire game.


----------



## Like A Breath

Lazarre has been the star so far. Really attacking the basket. Magnum Rolle has a wicked awesome name.

Shelden Williams has not appeared too impressive playing against athletes his own size.


----------



## The Truth

Like A Breath said:



> Lazarre has been the star so far. Really attacking the basket. Magnum Rolle has a wicked awesome name.
> 
> Shelden Williams has not appeared too impressive playing against athletes his own size.


Yeah, because Shelden doesn't usually play against people his own size...


----------



## Like A Breath

I should've said athletes that matched up well with him. His defense has not been impressive thus far.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Truth said:


> Something you have to watch though:
> 
> Duke historically comes out and plays great to start the second half. Most people credit that to strategic changes by K at halftime, but I think it has more to do with the fact that the other team expends sooooo much energy in the first half (because they're so pumped to play Duke) and they can't maintain the energy for the entire game.


Yeah Im worried about our foul situation and our guards getting tired.

I really have to say that the Darnell Lazare and Magnum Rolle are playing great with Glen Davis and Tyrus Thomas on the bench. 

Look for Magnum Rolle to do a Joakim Noah and just play out of his mind in his sophomore year after a slightly used freshman campaign.


----------



## Like A Breath

That was a great decision to keep Thomas and Davis on the bench. I didn't realize they had so much frontcourt depth, I think it's better than UConn's. So many terrible turnovers, though. No excuse not to get the ball across in 10 seconds when no press is being run.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Like A Breath said:


> That was a great decision to keep Thomas and Davis on the bench. I didn't realize they had so much frontcourt depth, I think it's better than UConn's. So many terrible turnovers, though. No excuse not to get the ball across in 10 seconds when no press is being run.


Oh our frontcourt is one of the best in the nation if not the best. I would gladly trade one of our bigs for guard though. LSU's backcourt is weak!


----------



## Like A Breath

3 fouls on both Thomas and Davis now...things are not looking good for LSU.


----------



## GNG

LSU's turning the ball over way too much, but they lead by three.

A lot of foul trouble with their big guys, too. Davis and Tyrus both have three.

Duke's done this a million times. If Redick knocks a couple down, this is probably over.


----------



## The Truth

This game is ugly. Duke is playing like crap. Just standing around. Terrible.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

UGH! LSU is so turnover prone and thats one of my pet peeves in basketball!

I still like the way LSU is playing though. Glen Davis and Tyrus Thomas having 3 isn't the end of the world, but I dont like it. Lazare and Rolle played great in the first half and hopefully they can continue.

JJ is being guarded great by Temple, but you cant be satisfied with that. JJ is a great player and you cant let off of him cause like Rawse said, if he makes a few its over.


----------



## Like A Breath

Thomas almost got that dunk reaching all the way back...incredible. I'm starting to buy into the hype.

He still bites on too many pump fakes, though.


----------



## GNG

_Four_ fouls on Tyrus Thomas. That's a huge moment.

Temple's doing a fantastic job. If Redick doesn't get it going, the Blue Devils are going home.


----------



## GNG

Bradley's a #13 seed, BTW...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Like A Breath said:


> Thomas almost got that dunk reaching all the way back...incredible. I'm starting to buy into the hype.
> 
> He still bites on too many pump fakes, though.


Yeah he bites way to much, but hes a great shotblocker. He needs to know when to pick his spots though.

JJ is going to have to step up for Duke...


----------



## Like A Breath

Big scare there with Temple. If he went down, Redick would start bombing away.


----------



## GNG

I'm so scared of any bit of momentum Duke gets.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Rawse said:


> I'm so scared of any bit of momentum Duke gets.


YOU ARE!?!?! :laugh:

McRoberts is going ape-**** on us now...


----------



## Like A Breath

McRoberts showing off his crazy athleticism...and it appears like Duke is poised to get a big run going.


----------



## Diable

Duke is lucky as hell to be ahead in this game.

If LSU had decent guardplay they would be a juggernaut


----------



## GNG

Don't like where this is going at all....


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Darrel Mitchell and Tasmin Mitchell need to start hitting some three's

Im not happy with Tasmin's play. He's my favorite player and he isnt doing what he does best.


----------



## sMaK

As much as I hate Duke, I need them to win lol


----------



## Geaux Tigers

sMaK said:


> As much as I hate Duke, I need them to win lol


Screw your bracket! :biggrin:

This could be the biggest win in the history of the LSU basketball program!

I'll admit...I...fear...JJ... :eek8:


----------



## Diable

Temple has reached in at least twenty times tonight.He really got away with one on that last drive


----------



## Like A Breath

I need to see that last foul again. I could've sworn that Shelden was the one that got him...I didn't think there was any question.


----------



## zagsfan20

Yea well Shelden Williams just got a gift from the refs on that one....

It was so obvious he fouled Thomas, but the refs wouldn't do that Duke, would they?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Diable said:


> Temple has reached in at least twenty times tonight.He really got away with one on that last drive


Im sure JJ has seen much worse. I've never seen him this off. Tasmin Mitchell did a bad job stepping out on the helpside D earlier and JJ burned one.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!!!! :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## Like A Breath

Thomas didn't step on that line...


----------



## GNG

Whoa, I tuned into the Grizz game for a second. Why is Shelden still in the game?!


----------



## The Truth

McRoberts CANNOT finish in traffic.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im going to litter this board with purple and gold bananas if we win :laugh:

Tyrus Thomas didnt go out of bounds...

JJ is disappearing...but always a threat

Tyrus Thomas HOLD THE BALL ON THE BREAK! That was a ******* pass!


----------



## Diable

looks like the officials dug up an airhorn in case the buzzer doesn't work


----------



## The Truth

Why is Duke going to McRoberts in the low post in that situation? McRoberts is TERRIBLE with his back to the basket in the low post.


----------



## sMaK

This is gonna be one hell of an ending...


----------



## Diable

How can that be a foul?Thomas didn't even have the ball


----------



## The Truth

Memo to Duke:

Do NOT give the ball to McRoberts in the low post in the half court offense.


----------



## Like A Breath

Thomas hits both free throws, ballsy.

I can't imagine Redick letting his last game ending like this. He's down, but not out.


----------



## The Truth

Before anyone complains, that was DEFINITELY a blocking foul.


----------



## Brian34Cook

WTF was that retarded call? WOW.. Redick plowed over that guy!

But that's fine..


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyrus Thoooooooomas!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Truth said:


> Before anyone complains, that was DEFINITELY a blocking foul.


I agree


----------



## sMaK

Jesus Christ! Tyrus Thomas!


----------



## Like A Breath

Tyrus Thomas taking the game over. Too many analysts have been sleeping on him, they didn't even mention him on PTI when talking about LSU.


----------



## The Truth

Redick sold Shelden out on defense.

Paulus is an idiot.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Like A Breath said:


> Tyrus Thomas taking the game over. Too many analysts have been sleeping on him, they didn't even mention him on PTI when talking about LSU.


If you would have seen him in high school and then see him now you wouldnt believe your eyes...


----------



## GNG

Tyrus Thomas looks like he could *eat* a Blue Devil right now. He would actually, literally *consume* a Duke player for the post-game festivities.

I don't see a player that fired up very often. And he has every reason to be going nuts. He's had an incredible, incredible game.


----------



## The Truth

Brian34Cook said:


> WTF was that retarded call? WOW.. Redick plowed over that guy!
> 
> But that's fine..



Are you freaking serious?

He wasn't even CLOSE to set. NOT EVEN CLOSE. Go back and look at it again.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Huge O Board Big Baby :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Truth said:


> Are you freaking serious?
> 
> He wasn't even CLOSE to set. NOT EVEN CLOSE. Go back and look at it again.


I dont know.. probably not.. Afterall I dont give a damn.. I'm just watching.. 

Another great O Board by Davis.. Wow


----------



## Like A Breath

Davis gets his own rebound with 4 Dukies there! They didn't even try to block him out!


----------



## The Truth

This is one of the most pathetic things I've ever seen.

Pathetic.

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## GNG

Four Blue Devils under the basket for that free throw, and GLEN DAVIS gets his own miss!

Duke has fallen apart mentally.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Duke totally sold out at 3 minutes left...


----------



## Like A Breath

This game is not over.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Redick missed 3.. Davis board.. Got this!


----------



## Like A Breath

Alright, now it is. I thought Redick would've hit that one.


----------



## The Truth

This team played with no heart...no heart at all.

Great game Tigers. You definitely deserve the win. Good luck.


----------



## sMaK

Damn you Duke


----------



## The Truth

Jsimo12 said:


> Duke totally sold out at 3 minutes left...


absolutely.

mental mistake after mental mistake.

one of the worst performances I've every seen by a Duke team.


----------



## Diable

This has to be the worst game Duke has played all season.They had plenty of oppurtunities and couldn't cash them in.LSU really played terrific defense,but they didn't score effectively either.


----------



## The Truth

Alright, now's your chance to pile on. Redick in tears. Pile on.


----------



## neoxsupreme

4th seed LSU upsets Duke 62-54.


----------



## GNG

I'm stunned. I mean, I picked this. But I'm stunned.


----------



## The Truth

How long until opening day? Go Cards!


----------



## HKF

Game Over. BU's run is over to an awesome Memphis team. Why people didn't pick this team for the Final Four, I'll never know. This team is sick.


----------



## neoxsupreme

That just screwed up countless of brackets throughout the nation including mine. I'm so pissed right now. Redick played like **** & Tyrus Thomas killed'em down the stretch.


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Truth said:


> Alright, now's your chance to pile on. Redick in tears. Pile on.


Nah no reason to for me.. I believe it or not as annoying as Duke is, enjoyed watching Redick.. What can I say? My team didnt make it that far.. It's ok Truth, at least Duke can still recruit! :banana:

I did have Texas bouncing back to beat Duke in the next round anyways.. I also had Bradley losing to Memphis.. Awesome..


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This game made me rich...and if LSU happens to pick up 3 more wins...Ill buy basketballboards and give all the LSU fans supporting memberships :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Good run by the Braves :clap: :clap: :clap: .. it was fun from what I saw of them this year..


----------



## The Truth

Jsimo12 said:


> This game made me rich...and if LSU happens to pick up 3 more years...Ill buy basketballboards and give all the LSU fans supporting memberships :laugh:


enjoy it man


----------



## Diable

Neither one of these games is going to end the way I wanted.Duke doesn't have that big a margin for error this season.Almost anyone could beat them if they could stop Redick. 

Now I go the the Hornets Forum and evict Brandon Bass from my gamethread out of spite Joshua


----------



## sMaK

This wwas one of those games in the tourney where I thought really hard about picking the upset, but I didn't have the balls to do it.


----------



## apelman42

Ha Jsimo, this game made me poor.  I was really disappointed with the energy amongst Duke, it was absolutely nonexistent.

Congrats and good luck to LSU and John Brady, whom outcoached Duke tonight.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Truth said:


> enjoy it man


Thanks man. Im really surprised Duke gave up tonight, thats not the way they play. I have a ton of respect for Duke and thats what makes this even sweeter. Fact is LSU is so young and to be able to do this is incredible. If Tyrus and Glen Davis stays we return the same team except for Darrel Mitchell, but we gain Tack Minor back, Terry Martin Jr, and Dameon Mason.

It really is a great time to be a Tiger, we are playing great in all sports!


----------



## zagsfan20

I kind of feel sorry for Duke and its players....

Too many lofty expectations for them from all the pundits around the country...and part of the reason is Dukie V. stroking their ego's non-stop everyday...it was just too much pressure and really silly...


----------



## HKF

That was the biggest shock of all. That John Brady actually outcoached someone (Coach K no less), considering he was outcoached big time by Billy Gillispie. 

I'm stunned. This is a lesson though. Coach K keeps losing in the round of sixteen, because he never plays his bench during the regular season. What happened to McClure, Boykin, Pocius, Boateng? 

Duke needs to start pressing, to get these kids more minutes and activity during the season so if they are called upon, they can contribute. I mean Memphis is playing 10 guys out there and they all contribute.


----------



## jworth

That was awesome. Gotta love them Tigers. LSU came through with its athletes and completly overmatched Duke in every physical way possible. No one can say that Duke lost because of a bad offensive game when they were simply shut down and handled by the country's most imposing and talented defense. Believe it. LSU can play with anybody and has just as good a chance at a National title as anybody else left in the tourney.


----------



## sMaK

Is Big Baby the best nickname ever?


----------



## TM

Congrats Jsimo12.. If I were closer in location to ya, I'd sell ya my Elite 8 tickets. I'm not goin now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> That was the biggest shock of all. That John Brady actually outcoached someone (Coach K no less), considering he was outcoached big time by Billy Gillispie.
> 
> I'm stunned. This is a lesson though. Coach K keeps losing in the round of sixteen, because he never plays his bench during the regular season. What happened to McClure, Boykin, Pocius, Boateng?
> 
> Duke needs to start pressing, to get these kids more minutes and activity during the season so if they are called upon, they can contribute. I mean Memphis is playing 10 guys out there and they all contribute.


That is a great post. Brady usually can't coach his way out of a paper bag...

If Duke would have pressed more I believe we could have lost by 12...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

TM said:


> Congrats Jsimo12.. If I were closer in location to ya, I'd sell ya my Elite 8 tickets. I'm not goin now.


I was thiiiiiiiis close to going...I got a lot of school **** to do unfortunately due on Monday or I'd be there.


----------



## TM

if duke would have made a shot you'd have lost by 12+


----------



## HogsFan1188

Guys....yall need to watch out for Memphis......they are really really good.

I know they have played 3 mid-majors, but they have blown out three mid majors.

They can win it all with as much depth and athleticism as they have....youth or not.


----------



## apelman42

TM said:


> if duke would have made a shot you'd have lost by 12+


And if LSU still had Shaq you would have lost by 12. 

Sorry TM, I'm just not buying this statement.


----------



## ATLien

TM said:


> Congrats Jsimo12.. If I were closer in location to ya, I'd sell ya my Elite 8 tickets. I'm not goin now.


Pssssssstt


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> Coach K keeps losing in the round of sixteen, because he never plays his bench during the regular season. What happened to McClure, Boykin, Pocius, Boateng?
> 
> Duke needs to start pressing, to get these kids more minutes and activity during the season so if they are called upon, they can contribute. I mean Memphis is playing 10 guys out there and they all contribute.


That's exactly what I was thinking as they were showing Boykin and Pocius sitting on the bench in warmups, with zero minutes in the game. Those guys can play, so why not use them? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Diable

TM could get on 85 and be in ATL in about two hours couldn't he?

You pay face value for the tickets?


----------



## The Truth

HKF said:


> That was the biggest shock of all. That John Brady actually outcoached someone (Coach K no less), considering he was outcoached big time by Billy Gillispie.
> 
> I'm stunned. This is a lesson though. Coach K keeps losing in the round of sixteen, because he never plays his bench during the regular season. What happened to McClure, Boykin, Pocius, Boateng?
> 
> Duke needs to start pressing, to get these kids more minutes and activity during the season so if they are called upon, they can contribute. I mean Memphis is playing 10 guys out there and they all contribute.


Well McClure redshirted, but there is no reason that he shouldn't have been playing Boykin, Pocius, and Boateng all season. Pocius would have been especially helpful on a night like tonight when the offense was absolutely stagnant. It's getting old.


----------



## UVM Hoop Cat

Did Duke look awful or was it just that LSU looked great? 

Discuss.

I thought they exposed all Duke's weaknesses (and they had a lot of weaknesses, starting with Paulus, and ending with boxing out)


----------



## Geaux Tigers

We already got a nice beer bottle pile going here :cheers:

I dont know who I want to win...We already beat WVU, but they might want revenge. Texas is dangerous and can be as good as anyone when they want to be...

Who do I want to play?


----------



## The Truth

UVM Hoop Cat said:


> Did Duke look awful or was it just that LSU looked great?
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> I thought they exposed all Duke's weaknesses (and they had a lot of weaknesses, starting with Paulus, and ending with boxing out)


Both.


----------



## ATLien

Diable said:


> TM could get on 85 and be in ATL in about two hours couldn't he?
> 
> You pay face value for the tickets?


I could get on MARTA and be at Georgia Dome in 10 minutes. 

Gimmi your tix TM!


----------



## Diable

Pocious is a tremendous offensive player,but he doesn't play a lick of defense and Coach K won't play him.Actually he might be the best dunker on the team and we could have really used his athleticism if he would learn to play defense.


----------



## jworth

UVM Hoop Cat said:


> Did Duke look awful or was it just that LSU looked great?
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> I thought *they exposed all Duke's weaknesses*


You said it yourself. LSU's athletic defense shut Duke down completly. 

LSU has the most athletic and best defensive frontcourt in the nation, and Duke didn't find a way to get around it.


----------



## UVM Hoop Cat

I think Duke's D really got exposed as well, because they looked like they were so used to scoring and watching their own shots go in that they had no idea what was going on when they were on D. With the exception of Shelden Willaims, but he couldn't be everywhere.

I wouldn't pick Duke in a dogfight anyways, but usually they never shoot this bad. 

But they really looked awful, and I feel bad for Redick because that isn't how you want to go out, and he is better than that.


----------



## jworth

I hate how a lot of people "feel bad" for Redick and Duke when they wouldn't have that same sympathy for any other losing team.


----------



## The Truth

jworth said:


> I hate how a lot of people "feel bad" for Redick and Duke when they wouldn't have that same sympathy for any other losing team.


How do you know they don't have sympathy for any other losing team?

Why do you care?

I guarantee that a lot of people in here feel bad for Bradley tonight.


----------



## TM

TheATLien said:


> I could get on MARTA and be at Georgia Dome in 10 minutes.
> 
> Gimmi your tix TM!


already sold them. if you could have gotten them from me, i would have given them to you too


----------



## jworth

The Truth said:


> How do you know they don't have sympathy for any other losing team?
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> I guarantee you that a lot of people in here feel bad for Bradley.


The Duke sympathy is visibly rampant, and I don't mean just here, because it's expecially true with the media.


----------



## The Truth

jworth said:


> The Duke sympathy is visibly rampant, and I don't mean just here, because it's expecially true with the media.


Duke hate is also rampant.


----------



## UVM Hoop Cat

jworth said:


> I hate how a lot of people "feel bad" for Redick and Duke when they wouldn't have that same sympathy for any other losing team.


I hate Duke, and their coach.

I do like Redick and respect his game. I do "feel bad" for him the way he went out. It must suck.

I could also care less about any other team losing, unless I have my $ on it.


----------



## Ron Mexico

has UCLA made a shot yet???


----------



## TM

I hope the Gonzaga/UCLA winner stuns everyone and wins it all... wishful thinking, I know, but it would be my only bright spot of the tournament.


----------



## ATLien

UCLA needs to get with it..


----------



## TM

is anyone watching any games on CBS's MMOD? I'm stuck watching this pathetic Texas game on television and I can't get the Zags on the computer - says it's on locally, which is bull


----------



## jworth

The Truth said:


> Duke hate is also rampant.


You're definitely right on that.


----------



## sMaK

Ravio's shot is pretty


----------



## TM

sometimes


----------



## compsciguy78

The Gonzaga-UCLA game is really good.

Whoever said Ravio couldn't play is being proved wrong tonight. I expected this out of him all season after seeing him last year. He is quick, good handles, and a good outside shot. I thought he was better then Dan Dickau and tonight he is showing it. He is giving Farmar all he can handle and Farmar is supposed to be a top PG in the nation. 

I expect UCLA to comeback and make this a game. Right now it's halftime

Gonzaga 42 UCLA 29


----------



## Like A Breath

OMG Paulino hits the trey for Texas at the buzzer after a Pittsnoggle trey. Texas wins!


----------



## absolutebest

Like A Breath said:


> OMG Paulino hits the trey for Texas at the buzzer after a Pittsnoggle trey. Texas wins!


What a heartbreaker for WVU... what a game, though!! And is it just me, or does Adam Morrisson's style make you think that maybe he watched _Almost Famous_ one too many times?


----------



## LionOfJudah

Like A Breath said:


> OMG Paulino hits the trey for Texas at the buzzer after a Pittsnoggle trey. Texas wins!



Great ****ing game... Great shot by the Senior Papa.

One of the best parts of the game was seeing the flopping Pittsnogle catch one in the nose. Its like karma came up and said, well if you want to fall down heres a reason to *****. Impressive on his part tho to be able to still hit he big shot afterwards tho. Even more impressive was the urgency of Texas to not let WV get set on D and get a decent shot off before the buzzer.


----------



## LionOfJudah

TM said:


> is anyone watching any games on CBS's MMOD? I'm stuck watching this pathetic Texas game on television and I can't get the Zags on the computer - says it's on locally, which is bull


 Phht... :whatever:

Did you catch the LSU game?


----------



## GNG

This UCLA-Gonzaga game smells like fish.

What are these refs watching?


----------



## HogsFan1188

stevemc said:


> Great ****ing game... Great shot by the Senior Papa.
> 
> One of the best parts of the game was seeing the flopping Pittsnogle catch one in the nose. Its like karma came up and said, well if you want to fall down heres a reason to *****. Impressive on his part tho to be able to still hit he big shot afterwards tho. Even more impressive was the urgency of Texas to not let WV get set on D and get a decent shot off before the buzzer.




No dude.....he got elbowed in the face by a giant black man.

That requires no flopping.


----------



## socco

Rawse said:


> What are these refs watching?


Good question.


----------



## Brian34Cook

:rofl: Hahahaha.. Too funny but wow..


----------



## LionOfJudah

HogsFan1188 said:


> No dude.....he got elbowed in the face by a giant black man.
> 
> That requires no flopping.


 Dude, he was flopping everytime he was touched by Aldridge. He was on his back easier than a drunk prom date all game. If you flop you deserve an elbow to the face by a giant black man IMO.


----------



## Like A Breath

HOLY ****ING **** at this UCLA game. Crazy ****....


----------



## GNG

Oh. My. God!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Oh my goodness.. what a freakin game here too.. Batista misses.. Season over.. Ballgame.. 

Morrison and Redick crying on the same night.. priceless..

Marvelous careers though :clap:


----------



## Like A Breath

I feel terrible for Morrison, he's laying down crying on the middle of the court.


----------



## socco

Wow!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah

Wow...


----------



## MAS RipCity

for those who didnt watch what happened? and way to choke it away zags.


----------



## HKF

Farmar redeemed himself. Outstanding down the stretch. Refs were trying to steal it, but UCLA prevails. Fantastic.


----------



## Like A Breath

What a crazy finish, too bad more than half the country is already asleep.


----------



## ATLien

LMAO! :rofl:

Classic finish.

Morrison, what a *****.

CRY MOTHER****A!! :laugh:


----------



## GNG

UCLA scored the final 11 points of the game and rip this game away from the Zags.

Holy ****...what a night for basketball...


----------



## adarsh1

HKF said:


> Farmar redeemed himself. Outstanding down the stretch. Refs were trying to steal it, but UCLA prevails. Fantastic.


****ing unbelievable horrible. ****ing ****. Gonzaga got jobbed. Batista was fouled on the reach in over the back. what the **** was that?


----------



## HogsFan1188

My god.

I feel really bad for Morrison. Maybe he'll stay another year.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Insert "there's no crying in basketball joke here"---->


Man what a game...Zags choked...bad


Like I said earlier this week...Good team...not a "championhip" team


----------



## Nimreitz

What a choke. For some reason I hate Morrison (zagsfan), but I feel soooo bad for him right now. What a choke!


----------



## MLKG

I knew this was going to be a great game, and was not dissapointed.

Jordan Farmar with an amazing finish, completely justifying my year long man crush on him and constant hyping to anyone who will listen.


----------



## MAS RipCity

what happened ?


----------



## adarsh1

Big bull****. The better team lost today and well that's basketball.


----------



## HKF

adarsh1 said:


> ****ing unbelievable horrible. ****ing ****. Gonzaga got jobbed. Batista was fouled on the reach in over the back. what the **** was that?


That was not a foul. How about Collison getting hacked on an and1 and they called it on the ground and a 1 and 1. Some bad calls were going against UCLA. Especially as Morrison kept pushing off and elbowing Cedric Bozeman.


----------



## Ron Mexico

morrison/redick going out on the same night... how fitting I guess


----------



## MAS RipCity

you guys are useless


----------



## Your Answer

Have you ever seen a collapse as bad as this was. All i can say is WOW. I did not feel bad whatsoever for Morrison he got what he deserved for the way he played down the stretch. I wanted Gonzaga to win but **** after watching that Im glad they lost they deserved it.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Ron Mexico said:


> morrison/redick going out on the same night... how fitting I guess


 There goes all the stories ESPN had ready for the weekend. :laugh:


----------



## Hoopla

What a choke by Batista. First he grabs an offensive rebound with about 1:30 to go and his team up 5...and he tries to put it back up in traffic, and it falls short. He should have kicked it out and allowed his team to spend another 30 seconds on the shot clock.

Then, he holds the ball too long when his guard is blatantly open in front of him and then it gets stolen. Great games, these last 2.


----------



## LionOfJudah

MAS RipCity said:


> you guys are useless


 Its on local TV how'd you miss it?!


----------



## GNG

adarsh1 said:


> ****ing unbelievable horrible. ****ing ****. Gonzaga got jobbed. Batista was fouled on the reach in over the back. what the **** was that?


Gonzaga gagged. Plain and simple. That was about as clean a swipe as there could be. Why didn't that lug Batista pass off to Raivio?

You can't justify the other team scoring the last 11 points by blaming one call (that wasn't even controversial).


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Rawse said:


> Gonzaga gagged. Plain and simple. That was about as clean a swipe as there could be. Why didn't that lug Batista pass off to Raivio?
> 
> You can't justify the other team scoring the last 11 points by blaming one call (that wasn't even controversial).


exactly...if they needed that one call to win that game after being up the whole damn game...then they didnt deserve to win...it was a choke job...


----------



## rainman

i knew all year the zags guards were shakey and it caught up with them, morrison played a real solid game so any bashers of him are clueless, the thing that kind of stuck with me was the out and out homerism by network announcers, any idea why that would be.


----------



## HKF

Tryus Thomas looks just like Harold Arcenaux facially. It's kind of weird.


----------



## Brian34Cook

zagsfan20 

= 










I'm kidding zags.. it hurts, I know..


----------



## MLKG

I didn't think the announcers were being homers, I thought they were right, UCLA was getting absolutely dicked on a number of calls down the stretch.

I love Adam Morrison and all, but UCLA has a better team. They played what was probably their worst half of basketball all year to start the game, but put it together in the end.

I can't wait for Texas-LSU and Memphis-UCLA. Those are going to be some games.


----------



## gabbo529

This game will be talked about for years. Instant classic. What an amazing comeback by the UCLA BRuins and an insane choke job by Zaga. An amazing finish. I can't believe it. That is what March Madness is all about.


----------



## adarsh1

I hope Memphis beats UCLA by 300. I hope LSU loses by 3000 (Auburn fan). I hope Florida or George Mason wins it all. My bracket is screwed anyway.


----------



## ATLien

I hope Memphis and LSU advance to The Final Four!!

I think they will, too.

I gave up rooting for my bracket after the first weekend. Today was such a crazy day of basketball.


----------



## iverson101

BCE
Biggest choke ever
and I'm talking to you JJ, not Gonzaga


----------



## Dissonance

Route I-76 said:


> Have you ever seen a collapse as bad as this was. All i can say is WOW. I did not feel bad whatsoever for Morrison he got what he deserved for the way he played down the stretch. I wanted Gonzaga to win but **** after watching that Im glad they lost they deserved it.



I have, being an Arizona fan. Last yr up by 15 against Illinois... That was worse  


These were some great games though just watching without any attachment. But yeah, Zags got away with some non calls that shoulda went UCLAs way. So, I guess it all evened out eventually.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Memphis is gonna go win it all.

To any Gonzaga fans: If you are feeling down and upset about that painful loss.....just think to yourself..."hey, at leasy I'm not an Arkansas fan".

That might help a little.

Anyways.....Batista is entirely to blame for that loss....he made about 3 huge mistakes there at the end.


----------



## adarsh1

And those of you that maintain Redick is better than Morrison, great players don't choke in big games: Redick 3-18 Morrison 10-16.


----------



## Brian34Cook

dissonance19 said:


> I have being a Arizona fan. Last yr up by 15 against Illinois... That was worse


Oh heck.. that was bad wasnt it? It's ok to get over a year later though, ya know?


----------



## GNG

iverson101 said:


> BCE
> Biggest choke ever
> and I'm talking to you JJ, not Gonzaga


Like Dissonance said, nothing can top that Illinois-Arizona game. The Cats were up 20 with, like, four minutes left.

I had no voice left by the end of that game. It was a once-in-a-lifetime game.


----------



## Dissonance

Brian34Cook said:


> Oh heck.. that was bad wasnt it? It's ok to get over a year later though, ya know?


lol. yeah, I'm over it. But seriously, I couldn't help but apperciate what I saw with how you guys did it too. More so now though haha. I was crushed though last yr. I hate how we just played not to lose.

I actually went for Illinois to move on and hoped you guys won the whole thing. Sorry Carbo


----------



## iverson101

Rawse said:


> Like Dissonance said, nothing can top that Illinois-Arizona game. The Cats were up 20 with, like, four minutes left.
> 
> I had no voice left by the end of that game. It was a once-in-a-lifetime game.


In my mind, this whole season has been a countdown to the BCE from the start. A team with the talent duke had, in a year as down as this year across the nation, should not lose in the sweet 16. When they beat Texas, I thought for a second maybe, just maybe, they had a shot to win it all. But when ACC play started and they looked like crud, it was clear the BCE was right on track.


----------



## Ron Mexico

i'm rooting for Memphis/Texas.. maybe

my friend goes to George Mason so Iwill be at the d.c.games tomorrow


----------



## Ghost

Well, it was a good season overall, but to end it that way is just horriable. I blame a combo of Batista/Ravio and other Point Guards. I think Ravio should of made the pass for Batista easier but Batista still should of tried to pass it. I think Ammo is gone, GU will be back to dominate form in two years after a little down year next year.


----------



## jalen5

adarsh1 said:


> And those of you that maintain Redick is better than Morrison, great players don't choke in big games: Redick 3-18 Morrison 10-16.




That's a very ignorant statement. Redick has won the game in the last minute for DUKE on MANY occasions this year. He has played great in big game after big game. Bottom line, he is clutch and a great player. Duke just got beat by a great defensive TEAM tonight and Redick had a bad game. And this is coming from a Heels fan and a Duke hater. But you gotta respect J.J.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Dues~ LSu beat duke! I won losta money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glen davis is a beast, tyrus thomas is a gazell, jsimo12 is a drunkard!~

dancing banana dancing banana dancing bannana


----------



## Scuall

Jsimo12 said:


> Dues~ LSu beat duke! I won losta money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glen davis is a beast, tyrus thomas is a gazell, jsimo12 is a drunkard!~
> 
> dancing banana dancing banana dancing bannana


LOL! What a great post!


----------



## kawika

Even though it's forever going to be third in the pecking order of last night's games, I really think W. Virginia-Texas was the best one. But you know how it goes, an epic collapse like Gonzaga's is always going to grab the headlines and someday I expect to pick up a newspaper, three-inch headline screaming 'Coach K to Make Another TV Ad!!!' while below the fold reads 'Alien Species Land, Plan to Enslave Humans'. But the UT-WVU was a real thriller with worthy perfomances by each teams' stars. Wonderful college basketball game.


----------



## Brian34Cook




----------



## Geaux Tigers

Anyone else wanna rebound?









A little Duke love...:wink:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

:laugh: Brian34Cook great minds think alike...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Jsimo12 said:


> Dues~ LSu beat duke! I won losta money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glen davis is a beast, tyrus thomas is a gazell, jsimo12 is a drunkard!~
> 
> dancing banana dancing banana dancing bannana


Tyrus Thomas is a what!? :laugh: 

Wow...sorry fella's... :clown:


----------



## The Truth

Brian34Cook said:


>


Thanks man.


----------



## Brian34Cook

It's ok.. my peeps can join them..


----------



## MLKG

Brian34Cook said:


>


I'm in a glass case of emotion!

I love Adam Morrison. He is so over the top with everything he does.


----------



## Scuall

Brian34Cook said:


>


What a great pic, one that defines college basketball, and in particular, March Madness. Two guys who gave all they had out on the court, too bad one team has to go home. 

If I had a supporting membership (almost 4 years of freeloadin!), that would be my avatar.


----------



## BlueBaron

I like Morrison, but damn what a cry baby. Get over it. When the money starts rollin' in he'll forget all about this.


----------



## GNG

=Rondo= said:


> I like Morrison, but damn what a cry baby. Get over it. When the money starts rollin' in he'll forget all about this.


I don't know. That kid _hates_ losing.


----------



## Dissonance

=Rondo= said:


> I like Morrison, but damn what a cry baby. Get over it. When the money starts rollin' in he'll forget all about this.


Oh please, it's easy for you or the common fan to say that when you're not playing. Lets see you put effort out there like these kids or athletes, and then have it all come crashing down when you thought you were about to win and go on. It's not that easy. I don't even play, but I can empathize with that. And I don't think money is on that kids mind, like other people. That's an unrealistic thought to even say or put into your mind. Especially at a time like that.

And I'm indifferent to Morrison as a player or prospect so.


----------



## rainman

common theme here is duke and the zags bow out in the same night, funny story, i'm a big gonzaga fan, i think i'm still paying the kids tuition there(probably not only feels that way) its about 15 minutes till tipoff against the bruins and the phone rings, its my youngest who is down in new orleans for spring break working on the cleanup effort, she tells me she's going to be on the anderson cooper show(cnn) at the top of the hour, of course i'm excited, see my pride and joy getting some face time on national tv then i realize the game is about to start, its like oh ****, i spent the whole first half going back and forth it was pretty comical. whatever happened to picture in picture. back to the games, duke and gonzaga were both a bit flawed, duke coudnt really find that 3rd go to guy and has been lacking a little in the depth dept. for a few years. i think if they had gotten by lsu they could've gone all the way but we'll never know, gonzaga suffered from terrible play at the point, i was waiting all year for a pargo or a p-mac to step up but they never did, raivio to me was never the answer. when does training camp open up.


----------



## socco

=Rondo= said:


> I like Morrison, but damn what a cry baby. Get over it. When the money starts rollin' in he'll forget all about this.


I hate Marrison, I was loving it to see him cry, yes he is a cry baby, but he obviously cares. Get over it? Give me a break. I'm going to guess that you've never played any sports on a competitive level, or at least never cared much about it if you did. I sucked at basketball but played soccer all through high school, and I balled my eyes out after my last game. Sure I wasn't going to to get a bunch of money for playing, but I can guarantee you my reaction would've been the same if I was.


----------



## apelman42

Scuall said:


> What a great pic, one that defines college basketball, and in particular, March Madness. Two guys who gave all they had out on the court, too bad one team has to go home.
> 
> If I had a supporting membership (almost 4 years of freeloadin!), that would be my avatar.


Repped... You stole the words right out of my mouth man. You'll never...EVER see this kind of emotion in an NBA game, making the college game 1000x better than the NBA will ever be.

I wasn't a fan of Morrison and the Zags, and was a fan of Duke and JJ. After tonight, the way that the Zags left it all out on the court and the way Duke crawled into a hole, I feel worse for the Zags.


----------



## DaBruins

great class by our guys in coming over to Adam. Great class by Adam to talk about all that stuff in his post game press conferences.


----------



## zagsfan20

DaBruins said:


> great class by our guys in coming over to Adam. Great class by Adam to talk about all that stuff in his post game press conferences.


I have always liked the Bruin program (well more respected them than anything)...

But now I have even more respect and admiration for Afflalo and all the rest of Howlands guys...

It was a tough game (especially for me, it felt like a kick in the stomach) and could have really gone either way, the smarter team prevailed in a game that will be forever in the back of my mind...

:cheers: Here's to you guys winning it all and bringing the title back to the west coast and shutting up east coast thumping Dukie V.


----------



## DaBruins

zagsfan20 said:


> I have always liked the Bruin program (well more respected them than anything)...
> 
> But now I have even more respect and admiration for Afflalo and all the rest of Howlands guys...
> 
> It was a tough game (especially for me, it felt like a kick in the stomach) and could have really gone either way, the smarter team prevailed in a game that will be forever in the back of my mind...
> 
> :cheers: Here's to you guys winning it all and bringing the title back to the west coast and shutting up east coast thumping Dukie V.


i dont like all the trash talk and play Morrison gets away with, but i love that story from your sig


----------



## zagsfan20

DaBruins said:


> i dont like all the trash talk and play Morrison gets away with, but i love that story from your sig


Sorry to break it to you like this.......

But, trash talk is part of the game, bro....

The mental aspect of the game is very critical in any sport and when he gets into players minds like he does (and so many other great players have done and do) its just part of the game...

It is something that is done to get a mental edge on the opponent and it works...Its not something that makes him dirty (even though dirty isn't necessarily bad, most dirty players are winners), sure it can be annoying for the opposite teams fans, but its just the way it goes....


----------

